# Inconsistent Examples



## Ceicei (Oct 19, 2007)

I had an interesting conversation with a friend discussing about "inconsistent examples" of people in certain occupations.  I'll toss out a few and you can add to the list.  The underlined is the occupation.

Doctors who smoke

Divorced marriage counselors

Child Psychologists with no children of their own

Traffic Safety Officers getting reckless driving tickets


- Ceicei


----------



## Kacey (Oct 19, 2007)

Priests who are sex therapists

Dentists with bad teeth


----------



## exile (Oct 19, 2007)

Professors of English who teach composition courses aimed at training undergraduates to write clearly and precisely, and to provide hard evidence for the points they raise, but who publish research (or at least submit research to major journals) in an impenetrable, jargon-laden style of writing that makes classical Freudian psychiatric doctrine seem totally lucid and rigorously scientific by comparison, and who cannot possibly answer the simple question aimed at their claims: `if this were wrong, how would we be able to tell??'


----------



## bydand (Oct 19, 2007)

exile said:


> Professors of English who teach composition courses aimed at training undergraduates to write clearly and precisely, and to provide hard evidence for the points they raise, but who publish research (or at least submit research to major journals) in an impenetrable, jargon-laden style of writing that makes classical Freudian psychiatric doctrine seem totally lucid and rigorously scientific by comparison, and who cannot possibly answer the simple question aimed at their claims: `if this were wrong, how would we be able to tell??'



Uh, yeah!  What he said.


Reality check here. This happened a couple of months ago right here.  

Cop arrested for Drunk driving.


----------



## Carol (Oct 19, 2007)

Schoolteachers that make spelling mistakes.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 19, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Schoolteachers that make spelling mistakes.



Hey, now!  Them's fightin' words!  :lol:

Computer techs who can write code but can't use standard applications


----------



## Gordon Nore (Oct 19, 2007)

Up here we have paralegal firms that hire former police to help people beat drunk driving charges.


----------



## kaizasosei (Oct 19, 2007)

people who use potentially destructive martial arts techniques and prowess to communicate peace, justice and submission to a higher form of being?


----------



## tellner (Oct 19, 2007)

Right wing gay-baiters who like eleeping boys, tearoom sex and meth-fueled appointments with male hookers

Leftist union-supporters who hire illegals and shop at Walmart


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 19, 2007)

Fat PE teachers.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 19, 2007)

Lactose-intolerant dairy farmers


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 19, 2007)

Shop teachers teaching power tool safety while missing a few fingers


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 19, 2007)

Color-blind clothing designers


----------



## tellner (Oct 19, 2007)

Creative writing teachers who haven't sold their fiction.


----------



## zDom (Oct 20, 2007)

New writers / anchors who don't know what's going on today


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 20, 2007)

Skinny cooks.


----------



## bdparsons (Oct 20, 2007)

Oprah giving advice on marriage.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 20, 2007)

Pretty much any journalist.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 20, 2007)

Female podiatrists wearing stiletto heels.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 20, 2007)

Reading teachers with Coke-bottle glasses?


----------



## bydand (Oct 20, 2007)

*Science Teacher * who doesn't believe scientific articles.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 20, 2007)

Atheist priests.


----------



## Nomad (Oct 25, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Female podiatrists wearing stiletto heels.


 
Not sure why you'd have to specify female on this one 

Creationist biology teachers (had one of these back in grade 10)


----------



## tellner (Oct 25, 2007)

Nomad said:


> Creationist biology teachers (had one of these back in grade 10)



Best quote heard recently: "Don't preach in my school, and I won't think in your church."


----------



## bdparsons (Oct 25, 2007)

tellner said:


> Best quote heard recently: "Don't preach in my school, and I won't think in your church."


 
Boy I hate it when my monitor slants to the left like that! Funny how folks always equate "preaching" with religion and don't label it as such when practiced by those they agree with.

Oops, there's another one: A tolerant liberal.

Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 25, 2007)

Musicians who urge higher taxes to fund philanthropic ventures while living in a country that exempts taxation on artistic endeavors.  And then, when said country ends that exemption, move all their money to a tax haven in Amsterdam.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 25, 2007)

3 old Taiji guys who finish the long form to take a smoke break


----------



## crushing (Oct 25, 2007)

tellner said:


> Right wing gay-baiters who like eleeping boys, tearoom sex and meth-fueled appointments with male hookers


 
Wow!  Now that's being Frank!

I'll have to tell my antisocial virgin luddite prostitute computer technician friend about that one.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 25, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Computer techs who can write code but can't use standard applications



Hey!!!

"Knife fighters" who have no scars.


----------



## RED (Oct 26, 2007)

Al Gore


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 26, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Hey, now!  Them's fightin' words!  :lol:
> 
> Computer techs who can write code but can't use standard applications



I can build a computer - hardware
I can tell you all about the computers that run your car's engien and transmission and other parts

I have problems with some applications in particular the ones that have to deal with graphics. :~)  

NOTE: I can use excel and powerpoint and word and lotus and other such applications.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 26, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Musicians who urge higher taxes to fund philanthropic ventures while living in a country that exempts taxation on artistic endeavors. And then, when said country ends that exemption, move all their money to a tax haven in Amsterdam.




I really liked a recent south park epsiode that I think showed the true Bono.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 26, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> "Knife fighters" who have no scars.



And if they do have scars? Is that better?


----------



## grydth (Oct 26, 2007)

Bald barbers.

Male gynecologists.

Insane psychiatrists.

A population control activist with 5 children.


----------



## tellner (Oct 26, 2007)

"Never do business with a thin cook, a rich salesman or a poor lawyer."


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 15, 2008)

Dry drinker


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 15, 2008)

Unimaginative artist


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 15, 2008)

Illiterate teacher (with a degree in education)

http://www.10news.com/news/15274005/detail.html


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 16, 2008)

woman drivers 

*ducks in anticipation of incoming projectiles*


----------



## exile (Feb 17, 2008)

Ceicei said:


> Illiterate teacher (with a degree in education)
> 
> http://www.10news.com/news/15274005/detail.html



It made me terribly sad to read this man's story and imagine what his life was like, having to create and live such an illusion till he was almost 50...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 17, 2008)

Ceicei said:


> Illiterate teacher (with a degree in education)
> 
> http://www.10news.com/news/15274005/detail.html



In your case I really see the point. I do not know what to say to that.

When it is language issue as in a second language or even third or more then I understand them not being able to read and or write. Heck everything but English I would be Illiterate as well. Even though I try to speak a few words from those I interface with, to show good faith.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Feb 17, 2008)

A lifeguard that can't swim


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 17, 2008)

Acrophobic skydivers


----------

